
Sanity check: The 10 biggest technology belly flops of 2007 - nickb
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/hiner/?p=571&tag=nl.e138
======
Goladus
HD-DVD vs. Blu-ray is a way bigger blunder than VHS/betamax. The advantages of
VHS over giant film projectors were enormous. With the move to videotape, you
didn't need to show a split-screen comparison to sell people on the new
format.

